# Schneedach auf WordArt



## mc_gulasch (21. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob diese Frage in dieses Forum gehört, falls nicht möge man es mir verzeihen und wie verdient verschieben. 
Zum Thema: 
Ich möcht einen Gutschein machen, dafür hab ich mir den Text "Gutschein" via Word-Art erstellt (keinen Applaus bitte). Jetzt würd ich gerne auf die Buchstaben so Art Schneedächer haben, also so, als ob es auf dieses Gebilde draufschneien würde. Da ich absoluter Noooooob in Sachen Bildbearbeitung etc. bin, wollt ich einfach mal wissen "wie"  man das prinzipiell macht. So ein paar Anregungen wären schon ganz nett. Ich weiß grad nicht, ob ich Photoshop habe, aber GIMP ist ja notfalls auch noch da 

Danke für jede Hilfe
Gulasch


----------



## helaukoenig (21. September 2006)

In etwa so?
 In Photoshop so gemacht: Text eingegeben, über Verbiegen-Werkzeug verbogen.
Neue Ebene eingerichtet, dort Auswahl erstellt und mit Weiß gefüllt, auf die Auswahl Filter - Störungsfilter - Störungen hinzufügen gelegt (Gaußsche Verteilung, Größe etwa 5 %), dann auf die Ebene Ebeneneffekt Kante und Relief gelegt (kleine weiche Kante) und mit Wischfinger die Ränder weicher gewischt. Diese Ebene kopiert und auf die jeweiligen Buchstaben verschoben.
Schneefall simulieren: Vordergrundfarbe schwarz einstellen, Hintergrundfarbe weiß, neue Ebene einrichten, diese mit Schwarz füllen, wieder Störungsfilter - Störungen hinzufügen - Gaußsche Verteilung und monochrom, Stärke etwa 35%, anschließend mit Doppelklick auf die Ebene Ebeneneigenschaften aufrufen und aus dieser Ebene die dunklen Pixel ausblenden. Fertisch

Eine Bitte noch: nie wieder Wordart!


----------



## mc_gulasch (21. September 2006)

Jep, so in der Art hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Danke dir. Werd mich heute Abend gleich mal ransetzen und das versuchen, was du erklärt hast. Sollte ich es durchziehen, werd ich hier mal mein Ergebnis posten!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## schutzgeist (21. September 2006)

Mein Lieblings-Tut für Schnee 
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/photoshop/08.php


----------



## helaukoenig (22. September 2006)

schön, schön, vielen Dank für den Link, viele interessante Tuts


----------

